# How tight is too tight



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Mods if this is in the wrong place please move it....

This is my 2nd season baling for myself, I use a NH 648 twine wrap machine and it makes a nice looking bale.

My question is how tight is too tight for the bale psi wise ??

Baling Fescue & mixed grass ...

Last year I set the psi around 2000, does that sound about right???

Thanks

Chris


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Your manual should tell the proper pressure for grass hay for that baler. A New Holland tech once told me "use just enough pressure to make the bale round anything more puts unnecessary stress on the machine". I use around 2000 psi on my NH 650, 2400 is max. Your baler shouldn't be very much different.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

No such thing. Book tells u. But we run as mich as we can go. Less problems at end of day


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to run 2000-2200 if I remember correctly on my 644, on my 740A for most everything except silage bales and cornstalks I crank it all the way down.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I believe I will keep it around 2000-2200 and be happy.... I just re-laced all the belts & replaced all chains & sprockets so I should be good..... maybe...

Thanks for the info...


----------

